# The Greatest Band of the 1990's Tournament



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

*Nominations officially closed as of this post.

*We have 36 combined nominees for addition and removal, which presents a problem. The polls here can only accommodate a maximum of twenty options.

NOMINATIONS FOR ADDITION
1. Garbage (fair phantom, seconded by dragthewaters)
2. Fugazi (fair phantom, seconded by dragthewaters)
3. The Jesus Lizard (fair phantom, seconded by dragthewaters)
4. My Bloody Valentine (fair phantom, seconded by dragthewaters)
5. Portishead (fair phantom, seconded by dragthewaters)
6. INXS (katemess)
7. Pavement (Miles06, seconded by Mee2)
8. Pulp (Mee2)
9. The Chemical Brothers (Mee2)
10. Hole (Mee2)
11. Sleater-Kinney (Mee2)
12. Social Distortion (Sporadic Aura)
13. A Tribe Called Quest (Sporadic Aura, seconded by fair phantom)
14. Wu-Tang Clan (Mee2, seconded by Who)
15. Public Enemy (Mee2)
16. Primus (Sporadic Aura, seconded by Miles06)
17. Boards of Canada (Who)
18. Massive Attack (Who, seconded by Shameless Nation)
19. The Verve (Shameless Nation, seconded by Mee2)
20. Prodigy (Shameless Nation, seconded by Sporadic Aura)


NOMINATIONS FOR REMOVAL
1. Stone Temple Pilots (dragthewaters)
2. Metallica (dragthewaters)
3. Guns N' Roses (dragwaters)
4. blink-182 (dragthewaters, seconded by Mee2)
5. Limp Bizkit (dragthewaters, seconded by Mee2)
6. The Cure (katemess, seconded by Mee2)
7. U2 (katemess)
8. Blind Melon (Sporadic Aura, seconded by Mee2)
9. Bush (Mee2)
10. The Goo Goo Dolls (Mee2, seconded by Who)
11. Korn (Mee2)
12. The Offspring (Mee2)
13. Sublime (Mee2)
14. Tool (Mee2, seconded by Who)
15. No Doubt (Who)
16. Oasis (Miles06)


*So here's what we're going to do:

The 36 combined nominees for both addition and removal will be thrown together across two polls.

Since there are 16 spots up for grabs, the 16 bands with the highest vote count across BOTH these polls will win the sixteen open spots!
*


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

I have 4 more suggestions which would allow 2 polls of 20.

Rancid, Beck, Mighty Mighty Bosstones, Cake.


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

This is such an awesome idea. Kinda wish I came in time to nominate. 

But this should be fun regardless. When will this be going ahead? And can we get notifications for it? So like a mention when you make the post.


----------



## Mee2 (Jan 30, 2014)

Haha. You should've known that this would happen . I know it's too late for such suggestions but I would've started with a list of about 100 bands and then instruct everyone that bands can only be nominated at the expense of another band.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Good idea, Sporadic Aura.

So the 24 nominations for addition plus the 16 nominations for removal makes for an even 40.

There will be two polls posted shortly with 20 options each: group A and group B.

Remember to vote in BOTH polls. The 16 nominees with the most votes across both polls will be entered into the tournament to compete against the 16 bands that are currently safe from the original field, and that will be our final 32.

Here we go.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

@Monster Melancholy

Awesome. I made a last minute change I hope you saw, I want Mighty Mighty Bosstones instead of Reel Big Fish.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Ah yes...the Beavis and Butthead era....what a wonderful time for music.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Sporadic Aura said:


> @_Monster Melancholy_
> 
> Awesome. I made a last minute change I hope you saw, I want Mighty Mighty Bosstones instead of Reel Big Fish.


Caught it in time. Just now drawing up and alphabetizing the list of forty. The two polls will be up shortly.


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Can I nominate Ace of Base?


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

SevSevens said:


> Can I nominate Ace of Base?


Sorry, nominations are closed. Thanks!


----------



## AddictiveMuse (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey @Monster Melancholy you thinking of doing one of these but for solo artists? I'd totally be down for it. 

Some solo artists make up my favourite parts of the 90's

- Jeff Buckley
- Alanis Morissette (JLP was huge)
- PJ Harvey 
- Fiona Apple (all three women scream 90's angst and female singer/songwriter sometimes literally)


----------



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Monster Melancholy said:


> Sorry, nominations are closed. Thanks!


Sounds good. It's cool. But, not to go too off subject, what do you personally think of Ace of Base. I find a lot of 2010 music draws heavily from it...for instance 90% of Lady Gaga songs are Ace of Base beats covered and layered over. You can really tell she was a fan.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

AddictiveMuse said:


> Hey @Monster Melancholy you thinking of doing one of these but for solo artists? I'd totally be down for it.
> 
> 
> Some solo artists make up my favourite parts of the 90's
> ...



I'll definitely consider it. We'll see how this tournament goes. It's probably going to take several months to get through seeing as there's such a big field of competitors and five rounds in total to get through. If all goes well I'll definitely host more in the future.





SevSevens said:


> Sounds good. It's cool. But, not to go too off subject, what do you personally think of Ace of Base. I find a lot of 2010 music draws heavily from it...for instance 90% of Lady Gaga songs are Ace of Base beats covered and layered over. You can really tell she was a fan.


I actually just now had a conversation with someone about Ace of Base. I'm a fan of some of their songs. I think they were the direct successor to ABBA in some ways, in terms of style at least. I remember my older sister playing their music a fair bit when I was growing up.


----------



## yippy (May 21, 2014)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo

I am too late!

Shocked that Blur isn't on the list! Together with Oasis the band were at the front of the Cool Britannia wave. And. Nine Inch Nails? Rage Against the Machine? The Cranberries? R.E.M? Counting Crows? Depeche Mode? Radiohead?

And that's just rock/pop-rock music

Beastie Boys? Salt-N-Peppa? Outkast? The Fugees? En Vogue? Boyz II Men? 

Also shocked that Daft Punk isn't in there and one of the most succesful Electronic acts ever 2 Unlimited. 

*sigh*

Alas. Too late. Damn you sleep!!

Edit: And what about Bon Jovi!!! :shocked:


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Relax, @_yippy_!

You'll be happy to know that Blur, Nine Inch Nails, Radiohead, Rage Against the Machine, and R.E.M. have ALL previously qualified for the tournament and are in the safe sixteen due to not being nominated for removal! Also, I think Oasis is in the running but they were nominated for removal so their spot is up for grabs in the polls as of right now. They're not out but they're in danger of being replaced so go and vote for them to stay in!

Go back through this thread to see how everything came together.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

From Your List:

Blur
Nirvana
Radiohead
Weezer
REM
U2
Soundgarden
Weezer
Green Day
Nine Inch Nails
Sublime
The Offsping
Stone Temple Pilots
Smashing Pumpkins
Rage Against the Machine
Korn
No Doubt
Sonic Youth 
Pearl Jam

Not On the list, but, should be. 
Crash Test Dummies
Counting Crows
Elliott Smith
Alanis Morrisette
Garbage
Liz Phair


----------



## Energumen (Apr 24, 2015)

The Offspring, followed closely by Alice in Chains.


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Brian1 said:


> Not On the list, but, should be.
> Crash Test Dummies
> Counting Crows
> Elliott Smith
> ...


Garbage is actually up for nomination in the polls.

Vote for them here: http://personalitycafe.com/book-music-movie-reviews/687810-vote-now-greatest-band-1990s-tournament-qualifying-poll-2.html


----------



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

Alice in chaaaaiiiinnss!! Yaaaa!!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

UPDATE!

The nomination polls closed yesterday and unfortunately the results were not conclusive enough to decide which artists go into the tournament and which ones are ousted.

So, I'm going to execute plan B... or more specifically, plan C and D.

I'm going to remove from contention all the artists who received zero votes in the two polls. This means that ten artists: *Bush, Cake, Korn, The Mighty Mighty Bosstones, Public Enemy, Pulp, Sleater-Kinney, Social Distortion, Stone Temple Pilots, *and* Sublime* are all now disqualified and eliminated.

There will now be two new polls added shortly with the rest of the remaining thirty options still available. This time however multiple choices will be enabled to see if that makes any difference in getting decisive results we can work with.

I'll have the two new polls up shortly. They will be marked C and D.

Happy voting!


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

With respect to this competition, the world is a lesser place upon learning of the passing of the great Scott Weiland of Stone Temple Pilots. Unfortunately STP were ousted from this tournament in the nomination polls, but let us always remember Weiland's great contributions to music, both in the 1990's and beyond.


----------

